# For those that use feeders to cycle tank



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Just curious.

I'm in the stages of recycling my tank. I'm thinking of going with household ammonia to use as the waste.

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

None died.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry, I meant to put zero in the poll too.

Grosse: Did you have any beneficial bacteria to help the cycle?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i used bio-spria and they were fine. hey can nitrites harm fish like ammonia. i havent had one die.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I either:
1-add another filter to an existing tank for about a month before starting a new tank. 
Or
2-take an already seeded filter off a running tank. All my tanks have at least 2 filters running on them so when I need a seeded filter, I already have some.

Then I take used gravel and the seeded filter and set up the new tank with them. I add about 25-50% used tank water, the rest tap water, and a bioload to test the tank....never had a problem or a spike of ammonia or nitrites. The key is to not overload the bio-load. Gradually increase the amount of fish so the bacteria can catch up quickly.

I think I have only truely cycled 1 tank in the last 3 years.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

none for me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i used BioSpira to cycle my 135 and 2 out of 12 goldfish died ........I also used Bio-spira in my 80 gallon, and no feeders lost their lives in this tank....


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm cycling a 160 gallons tank and I put Bio-Spire in it and also added 25 big feeders so far 3 have die.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I used bio-spira. My tank was cycled overnight so I didn't have to use feeders.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i just bought 50 feeders and im about to put them in...fishless cycling didnt go so well for me so i decided to do it the feeder way!


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

0. Always add gravel from another tank. Either one of mine, or my LFS who is very particular about the cleanliness of his tanks.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

none....added some stresszyme bacteria solution. cycled for a couple of days and then slowly added feeder after feeder for the next week and just left them in there until the p was placed in.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i put in about 40-50 feeders and none have died


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

well, my nitty old shrimp still swims in my cycling 94 gal.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've never had a feeder die during a cycle


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

0 for me


----------

